# Chapleau Ontario



## Started47

Leaving in two days for a week of fishing on Sideburn, Highbrush and Nagasin lake near Chapleau. Anyone been to the area this last week and have a report on the fishing and black flys?


----------



## Junior Mint

Started47 said:


> Leaving in two days for a week of fishing on Sideburn, Highbrush and Nagasin lake near Chapleau. Anyone been to the area this last week and have a report on the fishing and black flys?


Just getting back from five mile lake south of chapleau. Black flies were fine but mosquitoes were terrible. Mayfly hatch started a little last night with fly larvae carcasses collecting along the downwind lakeshore this morning. Fishing was good on Saturday and Sunday, but shut down monday and Tuesday...wish I had brought some small brown jigs to try to match the hatch...good luck and have fun

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Started47

Thanks for the reply. Last year i hit the may fly hatch and the fishing was slow. We are going two weeks earlier this year so i was hoping to miss the hatch. Guess i'll find out soon.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

I'll be on Esnagi Lake, Ontario fishing the 27th to the 1st. I was told that due to the late spring and cooler than normal temps the mayfly hatch is later this year. Normally we don't run into any mayflies but were told that it is possible this year.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Just got back from Borden Lake in Chapleau, skeeters were bad, very few flies, and it was so windy you couldn't tell if there was a mayfly hatch or not. Walleye and smallie fishing was great, pike fishing was kinda crappy.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Junior Mint said:


> Just getting back from five mile lake south of chapleau. Black flies were fine but mosquitoes were terrible. Mayfly hatch started a little last night with fly larvae carcasses collecting along the downwind lakeshore this morning. Fishing was good on Saturday and Sunday, but shut down monday and Tuesday...wish I had brought some small brown jigs to try to match the hatch...good luck and have fun
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did you stay at Five Mile lake lodge? We stayed at Chapleau lodge and the accommodations were awesome, walleye and smallie fishing was great too, but we had a couple guys in our group that really wanted to get into the pike. We caught maybe 5 over 4 days of fishing, wondering how you did at Five mile?


----------



## Junior Mint

GVSUKUSH said:


> Did you stay at Five Mile lake lodge? We stayed at Chapleau lodge and the accommodations were awesome, walleye and smallie fishing was great too, but we had a couple guys in our group that really wanted to get into the pike. We caught maybe 5 over 4 days of fishing, wondering how you did at Five mile?


yes we were at five mile lake lodge....been going there since college. Lodging is "a bit casual" as my father would say. We actually stopped by chapleau lodge when we were up there. The accomodations looked alot nicer than five mile. Looking to go somewhere else on the next trip. I would not go to five mile for the pike. They are there, but they are all hammer handles. Our fishing sounded similar to yours...lots of eyes and smallies....love the pic of the stringer...dude with the knife looks eager to cut something!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Junior Mint

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kzoofisher

Nice stringer and smiles. I'm headed that way in 59 days, not that I'm counting.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Cant' beat the views....



























Basically gave the chef all of our fish and the last night was a feast


----------



## Junior Mint

Started47 said:


> Leaving in two days for a week of fishing on Sideburn, Highbrush and Nagasin lake near Chapleau. Anyone been to the area this last week and have a report on the fishing and black flys?


Well.......how did the trip go? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Started47

Just returned home from our week of fishing at Sideburned lake South of Chapleau. The fishing was great and the weather was awesome. We caught tons of pike and Walleye's and some really nice Perch. Lodging at Golden route is a little rough but the shower worked and the roof didn't leak so if the fishing is good who cares about the cabins.


----------

